
Massive just opensourced the server for World in Conflict - liquid_x
https://github.com/ubisoftinc/massgate
======
ganoushoreilly
This is pretty awesome, so many games have lost functionality due to EOL
concerns, this looks saves a lot of reverse engineering time :)

